# Tower case plus fans??



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

I was wondering if this Tower Case would need addition fans placed inside or not, with the gaming rig shown below?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129042


Link........................................................................... Discp. Cost Rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115036 E8500 $189.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820145184 DDR2 800 2x2 $53.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc... EP45 UD3P GA EP45 UD3P $134.99 $20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136320 WD Black 500G $69.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814130433 GTX260 $189.99 $30.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116488 Vista HP 64 $99.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811129042 Antec 300 $59.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...9009&Tpk=850tx 850TX $139.99 $20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827151187 DVD burner $29.99 

$968.91 $70.00
Total $898.91


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I would opt fo the front fans to pull in cool air and BTW, that is a very nice case. When you order fans, the tri-cool fans are the way to go, they are great.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

TY very much i will get those. Does that Tower come with any fans?


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Do u mind showing me a link on newegg of the tri-cool fans?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Extra fans probably aren't absulutely necessary but a filtered intake or two wouldn't hurt. Personally I don't care for the Tri-cools, granted they are quiet and can move a lot of air, but speed control can be a pain. Also, I've had a problem with pins falling out of the four pin Molex the Tri-cools use. 
Note that you will need to mount your PSU upside down in this case and risk a loose screw or stray cable falling in.
For 5 bucks more you can get this Coolermaster:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119152


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you very much i will look into that.ray:


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

Alos wondering what heatsink i should buy. :4-dontkno


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

This is a good heat sink
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

And the tri cool fans
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ... 50001516 1372726538 1373126550&name=Variable


----------

